# If you were to be one place on Halloween...



## Big Howlin (Jul 15, 2006)

*:jol:If you were to be one place on Halloween where would you go and what would you do?:jol:*​*

Myself, this year, I would like to check out a classic area in the east because they have such gorgeous colors on their trees. Id like it to be a small creepy old town where everybody celebrates Halloween like it really means something to them. Maybe even a place like Salem or Sleepy Hollow. Oh and for sure go attend a costume ball.
*


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

Home. home is where the haunt is.


----------



## strange1 (Mar 12, 2006)

Gettysburg battlefield.
Lookin' for ghosties and such.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

as slightlymad said..."home is where the haunt is."


----------



## CerysCrow (Jan 22, 2007)

Cheetahclub67 said:


> *:jol:If you were to be one place on Halloween where would you go and what would you do?:jol:*​*
> 
> Myself, this year, I would like to check out a classic area in the east because they have such gorgeous colors on their trees. Id like it to be a small creepy old town where everybody celebrates Halloween like it really means something to them. Maybe even a place like Salem or Sleepy Hollow. Oh and for sure go attend a costume ball.
> *


That pretty much sums up it for me, as well.


----------



## ghostie (May 15, 2006)

strange1 said:


> Gettysburg battlefield.
> Lookin' for ghosties and such.


That'd be cool. Or the Queen Mary...


----------



## Big Howlin (Jul 15, 2006)

*Ive been on the Queen Mary... I also think going to Romania in Draculas castle or in a haunted castle in England would be very cool too*


----------



## CerysCrow (Jan 22, 2007)

An Irish castle would be great, too.


----------



## ghostie (May 15, 2006)

Or the Tower of London.


----------



## Big Howlin (Jul 15, 2006)

*ooh ya. Your 100% gonna see something creepy there. Ooooh the tourture museum there is supposedly gut wrenching! No pun.*


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

I'd have to vote with the stay at home crowd also. There's just something magical in being in your own space when it's transformed into a haunt.


----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

Definitely at home or at a friend's party...

There are lots of interesting places to visit (The Tower of London _is _creepy), but I like to spend time in my own neighborhood or with friends.


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

Home, definitely. The kids count on me now.


----------



## Big Howlin (Jul 15, 2006)

How old are your kids?


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

Mine? 12, 9 and 5... but the neighborhood kids are the one who count on me..lol They wanna see what new stuff I add every year.


----------



## Big Howlin (Jul 15, 2006)

I cant wait to take mine out when they're old enough. And when they're older, to have them help me build the haunt. How old were yours when they first went trick or treating?


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

As soon as they could walk, say "Trick or Treat", and hold the plastic ToTing pumpkin... lol


----------



## Big Howlin (Jul 15, 2006)

hahah nice


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

Cheetahclub67 said:


> I cant wait to take mine out when they're old enough. And when they're older, to have them help me build the haunt. How old were yours when they first went trick or treating?


They are never to young.


----------



## Big Howlin (Jul 15, 2006)

*Hahhahahahahhah OMG!! Thats soooo funny! 
Thats awesome...you made my day lol
hahaha
How old is she?
Heres Cooper at 4 months old 








hey Ghostess, u have any pics of your kids first time out?*


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

Nope, I never took pics of anything back in those days, the ex did all that. I wonder if there are any in the box... 

Y'all's little punkins are so cute!


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

Cheetahclub67 said:


> *Hahhahahahahhah OMG!! Thats soooo funny!
> Thats awesome...you made my day lol
> hahaha
> How old is she?
> ...


Thats Amber (grand daughter) at 4 months


----------



## Celtic (Feb 9, 2007)

-A ruined castle in Ireland
-Sleepy Hollow village in NY.
-The Tower of London


but I would agree with many here-my favorite place to be is at my own home.


----------



## NickG (Sep 12, 2006)

I vote for home... I think most of the kids in town would be pretty disappointed otherwise.


----------



## Big Howlin (Jul 15, 2006)

Seems like home wins so far


----------



## ScareShack (May 26, 2006)

I would want to be home as well.


----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

I've been to The Tower of London a few times - it's quite a creepy place when you look around thinking about all of the awful things that went on in that place. 

Thing is, you're there with hundreds (or more) of other people, tour guides, etc...

IMHO, there are other castles/manor homes in England that are far creepier than The Tower.


----------



## Big Howlin (Jul 15, 2006)

Can you walk around at night? Sneak in? Ooooh...walk off from the guides and hide in there over night?


----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

Cheetahclub67 said:


> Can you walk around at night? Sneak in? Ooooh...walk off from the guides and hide in there over night?


hee hee hee - now that would be creepy indeed - but very unlikely as the Crown Jewels are kept in the complex and the place is heaving with security.


----------



## Big Howlin (Jul 15, 2006)

Oh the crown jewels are held there too? I thought it was a vacant tower for tourists. Goes to show how much I know.


----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

There's a whole complex of buildings that go around part of The Tower itself - that's where the jewels are; the River Thames is on the other side... that's the creepiest part to me. They used to bring prisoners to The Tower up the river and through the gate there, with the heads of victims on stakes as said prisoner approached. Must have been a very chilling site.

The punishment for treason back in in the day in England was to be hung, drawn and quartered (i.e. hung, then the head chopped off and the body cut into four pieces...) Yuck.


----------



## Big Howlin (Jul 15, 2006)

Like William Wallace.
Yeah the English were brutal.


----------



## Lauriebeast (Feb 27, 2007)

I'd have to say home for me. All the neighborhood kids really look forward to coming to my house.


----------



## Gothikim (Jun 30, 2006)

Obviously home is the #1 choice for me, but IF for some reason I couldn't do my yard and had no reason to stay home, I'd like to do Halloween in New Orleans (VooDoo Festival included, of course!).

Salem, Mass and any haunted location in England would be fun too... I know of 3 hotels off the top of my head in Texas that are supposedly haunted. That would be pretty groovy too, if I was broke & couldn't afford New Orleans.


----------



## roadkill (May 11, 2006)

So far on the "Things to check off" list for Halloween I have:

Been on the Jack the Ripper tour of London
Tower of London
Castles in Wales
Salem, MA (just this past year)

For the future - sure there are places I'd like to go...Dracula's Castle, Eastern State Penn, a few isolated "haunted" lighthouses, Lizzy Borden's house in Fall Rivers, MA, things like that...but by an large I prefer home. I'd like to start having parties in conjunction with my haunt and have a lot of fun with both. Who knows what this or the following years will bring.


----------



## Wraith (Apr 2, 2007)

The Hawthorne Hotel in Salem, MA. holds a week long deal there the week of halloween with all kinds of events and a big costume ball on halloween night. THAT would be pretty cool. Or to spend the night at Waverly Hills Sanitorium in Louisville, Ky. It is an old TB sanitorium that 1,000's of people died in and is supposedly very haunted! Heck, even here in evansville, IN we have a haunted library about 3 blocks from my house that has been on Ghosthunters. It is an old victorian era structure and is very, very cool! Here is a pic:


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

I hate to miss TOT so I don't think I could take a vacation during that time but I wouldn't mind spending the night at the Myrtles Plantation in St. Francisville, LA. I like to call it the "the Murders" Plantation because of its history. We have threatened to do that for several years but the plans allways fall through for some reason. 

We could do TOT then go on the Halloween tour, then spend the night. However, it never gets to happen darn it.


----------

